# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willemse (Den Haag)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willemse

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Pradjarahardja, Den Haag

Adres: Laan van Eik en Duinen 222, Den Haag

Website: www.pradja.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willemse*

----------

